# Tommy Emanuel in toronto



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

This weekend Tommy is in the city! Still tickets for sale and one heck of a player too see! _f you don't know of him ..just youtube his name_ Can't wait!! The time is killing me!!

Regards Ian


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*After the show....*

He usually comes out to talk and sign autographs at the end...so get some DVDs or CDs at intermission and then after the show, wait for him in the front lobby. He will probably talk to EVERYONE who's there, so have patience.

Wish I was in town to see him again. You're in for a real treat....great player....great human being.

Have fun....

-Kent


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

ian, could you link me to the show information? where/when/price? thanks!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's the link for the Saturday night show - he's playing Sunday as well.

http://www.fingerstyleguitar.ca/TommyToronto(SATURDAY)2009.html


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks i'll check it out


----------



## scratch (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ottawa show ...*

just saw him this past Thursday ... FANTASTIC!!!!

He played two sets, and I would have thought the money more than well spent if he had played only one. 

He is incredible, like a one man band, but with just an acoustic guitar ...

At one point he played the guitar like a percussion instrument, practically a drum solo, my drummer friend was impressed. Other times it sounded like a harp. It is just plain incredible what Tommy can do with a guitar, effortless, fluid, dynamic ... Just had to go pick up a couple of DVDs at intermission. 

Hope I get the chance to see him again!

Denis.


----------

